# Bild auf 256 Farben und 8 Bit konvertieren?



## masta (31. Mai 2003)

Guten Tag,

wie konvertiere ich ein Bild auf 256 Farben und 8 Bit,
das ich anschliessend als BMP speichern moechte?
Ich denke mal unter BILD...MODUS...Farbtabelle, laesst 
sich aber leider nicht anwaehlen.
Waehre dankbar fuer ein Tipp!

Gruss Patrick...


----------



## Thomas Lindner (31. Mai 2003)

Bild - Modus - Indizierte Farben , damit geht es und auch Farbtabelle wird freigegeben!


----------

